# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Tưng bừng khuyến mãi mừng sinh nhật CANALIS CLUB lần 2

## mem_barsaigon

Nhân dịp kỷ niệm 2 năm ngày hoạt động của *Canalis Club*, chúng tôi hân hạnh giới thiệu một sự kiện mang đậm dấu ấn của*Canalis Club* với chủ đề ” *CANALIS MYSTERIOUS LAND* “, một sự kiện mà *Canalis Club* tổ chức nhằm tri ân khách hàng và cũng để đánh dấu một bước phát triển mới của Canalis Club.



Với sự kiện ” *CANALIS MYSTERIOUS LAND* “, khách hàng sẽ được hòa mình vào một sự kiện chưa từng có từ trước đến nay. Hãy cùng đến khám phá vùng đất lạ, vùng đất với sự thay đổi sống động của âm thanh, vùng đất với sự huyền bí đầy màu sắc bởi những nhà trình diễn ánh sáng tài ba nhất.


Một lần nữa, cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã luôn ủng hộ *Canalis Club* và mong ước sẽ được đón tiếp quý khách tại buổi tiệc sinh nhật lần thứ hai của *Canalis Club*.

*Địa điểm:* Canalis Club
*Địa chỉ:* 147 – 147 Bis Hai Bà Trưng, Q.3
*Thời gian:* 26/06/2013
*Hotline*: *0907221888* – *01668393969* – *0938988565*.

----------


## dungntn

không biét trong các club này có gì nhỉ

----------

